# She's HOME!!



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Will have to take more pics later...she's sleepy


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

She is adorable . Is that the little bed/toy/blankie set from PetSmart? It is so soft that I wanted to get one for my pups,but they don't need any more stuff....haha


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi shes precious allright im ready tell everything you can about her thanks


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, that's the bed, blankie toy set


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Ruby's Brother*

They call him Cracker Jack, and he still needs a home...I wish I could have taken him too.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww she is just a beauty!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

delighted you got her


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats  have fun with your little baby <3


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

she is so cute
glad the wait is finally over!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

She is adorable!


----------



## applewood (May 8, 2011)

Too adorable! I just love her color.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome home little Choco morsel!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

omg what a cutie patootie!!! So adorable we need more pics


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

She has great colors. Love her.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh how adorable. What a cute little sleepy face!! CONGRATS


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

She's so beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Lenchan (Dec 15, 2010)

cuteness overload!!!!


----------

